
Houseguest from heaven | Brad Ideas - mblakele
http://ideas.4brad.com/houseguest-heaven
======
teaspoon
I'm interested to know, under what circumstances would a barter system like
this benefit its participants, given that they can already exchange these
services using cash?

The primary advantage of barter seems to be sidestepping taxes, and judging
from the scarcity of successful online barter systems, that advantage is
either legally unsustainable or too small to make a difference.

